# Navy Commander Achieves A New Level Of FAIL



## RetPara (Nov 4, 2013)

> *Feds: Navy Secrets Bought with Hookers, Gaga Tix*
> Nov 04, 2013
> 
> Associated Press| by Julie Watson
> ...


----------



## Dame (Nov 4, 2013)

Holy shit.


----------



## AWP (Nov 4, 2013)

You sold out your country for Lady Gaga tickets?
Respect.
B. Manning


----------



## RetPara (Nov 7, 2013)

And the hits just keep on coming....   three arrests in the case....

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/11/07/third-navy-official-arrested-in-bribery-case/?intcmp=latestnews


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 7, 2013)

The Title of the Thread is misleading, this level of fail is very common in the military, so he actually did not achieve a new level, just followed the footsteps of previous Commanders.  Which is sad beyond belief.

Now let's see how far this goeas and what the Navy "fix" will be.

Ship XO's had to have been involved also, which tells me this should go into the O-6/O-7 ranks soon.:dead:


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Nov 7, 2013)

Unbelie...oh wait, Navy officers, right.  
Until their feet are truly held to the fire, this non-sense will continue.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 8, 2013)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Unbelie...oh wait, Navy officers, right.
> Until their feet are truly held to the fire, this non-sense will continue.


Yep.

I hated working with SWO's  and Navy Intel types.

Aviator. SpecWar, and a few others were good, collectively I thought Navy Officers were the most untrustworthy (and yes, I know there are some good ones).


----------



## reed11b (Nov 8, 2013)

I wonder if it has anything to do with the increased class seperation w/i the Navy as compared to the other branches?
Reed


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 8, 2013)

reed11b said:


> I wonder if it has anything to do with the increased class seperation w/i the Navy as compared to the other branches?
> Reed


Good points, never thought about it that way.


----------



## 8654Maine (Nov 8, 2013)

reed11b said:


> I wonder if it has anything to do with the increased class seperation w/i the Navy as compared to the other branches?
> Reed



I do agree.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Nov 8, 2013)

reed11b said:


> I wonder if it has anything to do with the increased class seperation w/i the Navy as compared to the other branches?
> Reed


I'm obviously missing something really...obvious.  Could you expound a bit?


----------



## reed11b (Nov 8, 2013)

SkrewzLoose said:


> I'm obviously missing something really...obvious.  Could you expound a bit?


I'll try. Navy Officers are far more separated from senior and lower enlisted then in other branches. Example is the officers mess. Army and Marines eat at the same DFAC, there are not even tables reserved for one or the other. Navy officer accommodations often appear nicer then the other branches equivalents while there enlisted accommodations often appear to be worse.If it's not true I apologize, but it is something I have heard often repeated from my peers in the various branches to include my friends in the Navy.
Reed


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Nov 8, 2013)

reed11b said:


> I'll try. Navy Officers are far more separated from senior and lower enlisted then in other branches. Example is the officers mess. Army and Marines eat at the same DFAC, there are not even tables reserved for one or the other. Navy officer accommodations often appear nicer then the other branches equivalents while there enlisted accommodations often appear to be worse.If it's not true I apologize, but it is something I have heard often repeated from my peers in the various branches to include my friends in the Navy.
> Reed


Gotcha.  Couldn't agree more.  Signs on the ship like, "O-COUNTRY, OFFICIAL BUSINESS ONLY"


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 10, 2013)

SOWT said:


> The Title of the Thread is misleading, this level of fail is very common in the military, so he actually did not achieve a new level, just followed the footsteps of previous Commanders.  Which is sad beyond belief.
> 
> Now let's see how far this goes and what the Navy "fix" will be.
> 
> Ship XO's had to have been involved also, which tells me this should go into the O-6/O-7 ranks soon.:dead:



Well, we are at the 3-Star Level.

Remember, these are the same guys downplaying the threat from China.

Sleep tight tonight, your Navy is bribable.

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/11/1...obe-in-navy-bribery-scheme/?intcmp=latestnews

Google their bios, these guys BOTH had extensive Intel Backgrounds.


----------



## AWP (Nov 10, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Well, we are at the 3-Star Level.
> 
> Remember, these are the same guys downplaying the threat from China.
> 
> ...


 
Holy shit. At least they weren't Signal....


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 10, 2013)

Wonder if they found this stuff by  investigating Snowden?


----------



## AWP (Nov 10, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Wonder if they found this stuff by  investigating Snowden?


 
Or they just interviewed everyone in Paula Broadwell's Address Book?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Nov 11, 2013)

WTF?  Is there any level of the USN that isn't fucked up?  
...nevermind, open forum and all.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 11, 2013)

They should start issuing courts-martial proceedings along with commissions.  "Here you go ensign, put this in a safe place, you're going to need it in a couple of years."


----------

